# Gesicht dunkler machen



## Marcys (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Passfoto für eine Bewerbung. Leider sehe ich auf diesem Foto etwas blass aus und wollte dezent mein Gesicht dunkler machen. 

Wie kann ich das am besten machen?
Ich nutze PS3

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Leola13 (16. Februar 2009)

Hai,

wenn man dein "hell" als Farbstich definiert , sollte dir DOCMA weiterhelfen.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Hab ich das heute nicht schon mal gepostet. ?


----------



## Fotografin (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo Martin,

ich würde auf Menüpunkt "Bild" gehen, dann auf" Anpassungen" und dann auf "Tiefen/Lichter". Dort kann man individuell mit den Schieberegler die Helligkeit nachdunkeln.

Viele Grüße
Birgit


----------

